# Just had Thyroid removed



## allegiance

Hello everyone! I am new to the boards and just wanted to share my experience. For the past 10 years (I am 45) I have had problems with my thyroid. I had a goiter and Hashimotos disease. I fought it! I didn't want to have it removed out of fear and doing so dealt with all its misery for the past 10 years. I just had it removed 2 weeks ago. It was one of the best things that I have done. 
During that time, I read the Internet like crazy. In doing so I became very frightened and upset due to the negativity of debates and experiences of other people. I finally stopped searching so much and devised my own plan. I just wanted to share: I am 45 and weigh (10 pounds down since surgery) 140. I take .125 of synthroid. I started a meal replacement program of herbalife (twice a day) and I started running on the treadmill. I ran 1.5 miles the past two days and I made a goal for myself to run 1/2 marathon next February in Myrtle Beach (I aimed high and wanted a goal). I feel great! I was so nervous to start my meds and have my thyroid out due to the possibility of getting huge! I am definitely going to have to fight it...but I am thinking positive. I am in no way a seller of herbalife...all I know was that I was drinking slim fast all the time. I switched to herbalife (cafe latte) and I feel great...I just want to help someone else because I have seen so much concern on the Internet with those fighting hypothyroidism (I am one of them). Please email me if you have any questions about surgery or anything. My surgical experience was great....felt rough afterwards but 2 weeks out and I can now run and feel wonderful! Take Care


----------



## cj41

I am in the decision process. I have been Hashi over the years and now full time Graves. Endo in my town is a joke so I am seeing an ENT surgeon. His real approach is surgery and I was feeling a little pushed into it. I know I would not be able to tollerate the other two options because of the skin probs. I am really leaning towards the surgery and am finally seeing several people on here that say it has been great. I do know three people that have had it removed but none becuase of graves/hashi, all posssible cancer so none of them felt badly before. I am really thinking I am going to call my doc tomorrow and get it scheduled. Thanks for your input. It really helped.


----------



## Andros

cj41 said:


> I am in the decision process. I have been Hashi over the years and now full time Graves. Endo in my town is a joke so I am seeing an ENT surgeon. His real approach is surgery and I was feeling a little pushed into it. I know I would not be able to tollerate the other two options because of the skin probs. I am really leaning towards the surgery and am finally seeing several people on here that say it has been great. I do know three people that have had it removed but none becuase of graves/hashi, all posssible cancer so none of them felt badly before. I am really thinking I am going to call my doc tomorrow and get it scheduled. Thanks for your input. It really helped.


If I could do everything over again, I would not delay. I definitely would have the thyroid extricated. Wasted all that time on antithyroid meds and just kept getting sicker and sicker.

I am with you on this one. Then the "healing" can begin.

Let us know when you have the appt. set up.


----------

